# BBH 0-6-0 resurection...



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

So... I've been gone a while and have finally started working on my trains again. I decided that I need to finish one before even opening any of the other unfinished things I've got laying around. Since it's been several years since I looked at this mess I've lost a few things, like the center (blind) wheel-set! The original goal of this bash was to have a Prairie with full equalization which got "downgraded" to a shunter when I realized that the stock Bachmann axle-spacing didn't make sense for a 2-6-2. I now have a nearly running chassis (one rod is a touch too short and is binding) and have started thinking about the superstructure. 

Wanna see some shots? ;]

Here's the concept photo from before I really started trying to equalize the chassis. The center drivers here are a stand-in from the set I machined for the Prairie. The shunter will get stock-profile wheels with increased-diameter center wheels.




















Then came the new photos:












































The center wheel-set is from a battery Big Hauler set and has stainless tires mounted on the plastic wheels after I turned them down. :]

Later,
Trot, the back-in-black, fox...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome back to the world of trains! I took the liberty of converting your photo URLs to display the images. Posting images has been weird for a while, but the new software we're switching over to later this week should make it much simpler. 

Have any pics showing the equalization of the middle axle? 

Later, 

K


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Just did! It's very simple, completely adjustable, and based on work I've seen done in an HO locomotive. The two lead axles are loosely attached to one another by a brass strip (tube would have worked better but I wanted a flat surface for the adjustment screw to bear against.) The strip also serves to keep my built-up K&S tube bearings from rotating. The strip is soft-soldered to the lead axle bearing and has a loose fit into a pocket on the center axle. The rear axle rides in guide blocks that slide in the frame similar to a real loco. That axle is supported by a pair of coil-springs to allow the loco to rock a bit but provide positive centering. The coil spring pressure is adjusted with a pair of screws that were machined to accept the ends of the springs and thru-drilled for a pair of brass tubes that keep the springs straight.





































The gearbox has been reinforced with brass tube bearings and the plastic gear has wire wound around the hubs where it had started cracking. It's not perfect but it is much more substantial than it was when I received it!

Trot, the gray, fox...


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

The fiendish double-post strikes again!


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

I... ran into a snag.

This was my first time attempting to paint a factory model. When I hit the cab with Rust-oleum it seemed to go reasonably well at first although there was a touch of orange-peeling evident... didn't work out in the end. Then that can gave up the ghost (as in, plugged at the valve, I can't get any flow out of it even without the nozzle,) so I switched to an old can of black model airplane "butyrate dope" to try and get some use out of it (see the boiler.) Either this stuff goes bad with age or my cleaning with Dawn wasn't nearly good enough. The paint RAN from every inside corner and made lovely textures everywhere else. I'm pondering whether to sand or try chemically cleaning the shell now...

Any thought from the peanut gallery? This was supposed to be a "limited effort" kitbash but that doesn't seem to be working out for me!

Thanks in advance,
Trot, the inexperienced, fox...


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Nevermind... New can of paint got 'er done. I'll post a shot of the loosely assembled locked soonish. 

Trot, the experimental, fox...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I always use Krylon black primer, and dust it on until the base coat is on and dry, then I'll give it a full coat of primer, If I want gloss then I'll add a clear coat after, but I like the flat finish primer gives.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

More photos of the (slow) progress...

The tender is from a different Big Hauler that met with a sunny end. The loco was in a car in the Texas summer which resulted in a bad deformation of the boiler. :/ Its trucks have been upgraded to Aristo/Deltons and tweaked for softer springing and smooth movement. The stabilizing nubs were cut from the front so that only one truck will control roll. The rear truck was modified to allow more rotational freedom between the nubs and both mounting bosses were shaved down to allow the non-Bachmann trucks to seat against their respective mounts (they are thicker at the base than the tips in stock form.) A steel washer over the mounting boss properly sets the height of the front end. Finishing it off is a body-mount Kadee coupler. I will likely install air tanks on the deck, Colorado NG style eventually. 

I am cutting new running boards from 1/16" aluminum sheet for the locomotive. Next is some sort of drawbar and it'll be operable. I've already tested the running gear with a 9V cell and it runs smoothly enough for my purposes. ; ] You can see in the photo how I am planning to raise the cab a touch and she will have a longer stack before all is said and done. I also have a piece of maple to replace the front pilot but haven't gotten around to figuring the mounting out.

The photo of my hand is also a result of this project. Eleven stitches between the two digits after a massive slip of the exacto knife while trimming one of the truck bolsters.

Trot, the wrapped-up, fox...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry about the injury Trot. Xacto knives always seem more willing to cut the user than the modeling materials.

Better luck to you in the future.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Dave Meashey said:


> Sorry about the injury Trot. Xacto knives always seem more willing to cut the user than the modeling materials.
> 
> Better luck to you in the future.
> 
> ...


I view it as just another lesson in which direction I should be cutting! ;]

Trot, the sharp, fox...


----------

